# Liquid Soap



## katiem (Aug 28, 2012)

I've made a couple batches of liquid soap previously, but I haven't been 100% satisfied with them. I want to keep it relatively simple and cheap, and have the following oils: lard, coconut oil, vegetable oil, castor oil, and olive oil. Does anyone have any suggestions for combinations of oils/percentages of oils for making a good liquid soap?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 28, 2012)

Drop the lard & vegetable oils....


----------



## Loolee (Aug 29, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Drop the lard & vegetable oils....



May I ask why?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not Lindy, and I can't answer specifically in regards to the lard, but I think Lindy may have meant to say to drop the vegetable oil (instead of 'oils' with the 's' on the end), since katiem listed 'vegetable oil' as one of the ingredients she has on hand. I would drop it too since vegetable oil is pretty generic (who knows exactly what's in it?) and it would be hard if not impossible to get a SAP# for it. 


IrishLass


----------

